# Jealousy is TERRIBLE



## zendragonzowner (Apr 30, 2007)

hey all! Im new to this site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Aweome site by the way! I am so jealous of all of your collections! Lol i have like less than 15 mac items!


----------



## MsButterfli (May 1, 2007)

aww dont worry,,,you'll be up there in no time lol


----------



## honeybee1959 (May 1, 2007)

I'm new to Specktra, too. We can be newbies together. 

Don't feel bad. You've got more MAC than I do!  I think I have five or six pigment samples. I don't own one single full size MAC product -- yet!


----------



## labwom (May 1, 2007)

Who cares post it anyways! =)


----------



## zendragonzowner (May 1, 2007)

haha thanks guys! Yea I am applying for the MAC pro membership. Hope i get it. Im a freelance makeup artist and digi. photographer but my printer sucks and the composite card and business card I am sending look like an AWFUL print job! i took pics of my collection and will post in no time


----------



## Janice (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pleasure to have you on the forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The collection only grows my dear.


----------



## Taj (May 2, 2007)

welcome to Specktra ! You will catch up in no time !


----------



## Alice (May 15, 2007)

No worries! I signed up way back in the day and I'm still a "new member" haha! I'm getting out of my shell little by little....and that's the same way my collection is growing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!

Wish I would have met you while I stayed in H-town for a year. We could have went MAC shoppin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See you around the forum!


----------



## coachkitten (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!  Can't wait to see your FOTDs and collection, it will grow in no time!


----------

